# Kindersicherheit am Gartenteich



## Frank (6. Dez. 2005)

Hallo an alle Teichbesitzer und – bauer,

in Zusammenarbeit mit Kwoddel, möchte ich einmal folgende Frage stellen:

Viele von euch, die einen Teich besitzen oder noch einen bauen möchten, haben bestimmt auch „kleine“ Kinder zu Hause. 
Aber nicht nur die Kinder zu Hause, sondern auch die in der Nachbarschaft, oder einfach nur spielende Kinder auf der Straße sind in diesem Thema gemeint.

Kwoddel und ich möchten nun gerne von euch wissen, wie ihr es mit dem Thema Sicherheit im und am Teich habt:

Ist euer Grundstück unzugänglich für Fremde?
Habt ihr einen Zaun um eueren Teich platziert?
Sind die verschiedenen Uferzonen so flach gehalten, das ihr vom Grund des Teiches problemlos wieder raus kommen könnt?
Und sonstige Sicherheitsrelevanten Dinge rund um den Gartenteich.

Auch wäre es schön, wenn sich hier jemand meldet, der sich gesetzesmäßig schon mal mit dem Thema „Sicherheit am Gartenteich“ befasst hat.

Wir denken, das es ein Punkt ist, der bei der Planung eines Gartenteiches nicht einfach außer Acht gelassen werden darf.

Hoffentlich findet eine rege Beteiligung statt. Gefragt sind auch die User, die sonst „nur“ mitlesen, denn hier kann wirklich jeder, 
auch diejenigen, die von Filtertechnik o. ä. meinen, sie hätten keine Ahnung, seinen Beitrag dazu leisten, das unsere Teiche „Kindersicher“ werden.

Also, ran an die Tastatur, denn wer lesen kann, der kann auch schreiben.


----------



## papa-charly (6. Dez. 2005)

Hallo frschl,

ich meine, daß das ein ganz wichtiges Thema ist. Jeder Teichbesitzer hat seinen Teich per Gesetz so abzusichern, daß dieser keine Gefahr darstellt.

Entweder muß das Grundstück gegen Betreten durch Unbefugte gesichert werden oder der Teich selbst muß gesichert sein.

Speziell, wenn man selbst Kinder hat, oder Besuch mit Kindern empfängt muss man sich etwas einfallen lassen denn man kann die Kleinen nicht immer im Auge behalten. Gerade ein Teich zieht die Kinder an wie ein Magnet und ehe man sich versieht, ist es passiert.

Als meine Kinder noch klein waren habe ich selbstverständlich einen Zaun um den ganzen Teich gezogen. Darüberhinaus waren die Kinder nie ohne Aufsicht im Garten, denn so ein Zaun verführt ja auch zum klettern.

Um ganz sicher zu gehen, sollte man ein Gitter kurz unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche anbringen. Ist natürlich ein riesen Aufwand aber das sollten die Kleinen einem Wert sein.


----------



## Dodi (6. Dez. 2005)

Hallo, zusammen!

Ich selbst habe keine Kinder und es kommen auch kaum Bekannte mit Kindern zu uns.

Unser Grundstück ist für Fremde unzugänglich, es sei denn, jemand versucht, über den Zaun (ca. 1,80 m) zu klettern oder sonst müßte eine Leiter zu Hilfe genommen werden... Vorsicht: Einbrecher  
Ansonsten kann niemand so ohne weiteres in den Garten. 8) 

Wenn mal Kinder hier sind, müssen wir halt aufpassen, eine extra Kindersicherung hat unser Teich nicht.

Die Uferzonen in unserem Teich sind auch nicht so flach angelegt, daß man problemlos wieder vom Grund hinauskommt - da muß man schon einige Meter "waten". Es ist aber auch den genannten Umständen entsprechend eben kein Kindersicherer Teich...

Ansonsten finde ich eine Teichsicherung aber schon wichtig, man denke nur an den Sohn von Ursula Karven. Es kann so schnell etwas passieren... :cry:


----------



## Thorsten (6. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

*ein sehr gutes und wichtiges Thema*!

Wir haben unser Grundstück eingezäunt, dh. hinterer Teil 1,80 m hoher Lamellenzaun.
Links und rechts zum Nachbarn besteht ein Maschendraht bzw. Holzzaun 0,80 m hoch.

Also ist der Garten und somit der Teich abgesichert.

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, was ist wenn ein Kind über den "kleinen" Zaun klettert?
Wie hoch sollte/muss der Zaun mind. sein, um den Gesetzgeber zufrieden zustellen?

Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## StefanS (7. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

es stimmt eben nicht, dass „das Gesetz“ bestimmte Vorgaben macht, wie ein Gartenteich abzusichern ist. Wer das behauptet, sollte „das Gesetz“ vielleicht einfach einmal zitieren…

Nein, es gibt nur sehr allgemeine Vorschriften zivil- und strafrechtlicher Art, denen man ihre Bedeutung für Gartenteiche auf den ersten Blick gar nicht ansieht. Auch lässt sich im Voraus gar nicht sagen, wann denn ein Gartenteich (oder auch Pool) noch sicher oder schon unsicher ist, wann also im Falle eines Falles dem Besitzer ein Vorwurf gemacht werden wird. Eine Beurteilung erfolgt von schlauen Leuten (= Richtern) immer erst, wenn es passiert ist „anhand der Umstände des Einzelfalles“.  Kurz gesagt: Man wird dann bestraft und haftet zivilrechtlich, wenn man etwas „dafür kann“, wenn der Schaden eintritt.

Und dann gibt es verschiedene Stufen des Verschuldens, das sich aus (1) objektiver Pflichtwidrigkeit und (2) subjektiver Vorwerfbarkeit zusammensetzt. Der Grad des Verschuldens spielt eigentlich nur bei der strafrechtlichen Betrachtung eine Rolle, zivilrechtlich reicht für eine Haftung bereits einfache Fahrlässigkeit aus, also auf juristisch das „ Außerachtlassen der im Verkehr gebotenen Sorgfalt“. Nur, wer also von allen guten Geistern verlassen ist, wird sich also zu einer allgemeinen Beschreibung hinreißen lassen, wann ein Gartenteich baulich sicher genug angelegt, durch technische Hilfsmittel hinreichend abgesichert oder durch Einfriedungen ausreichend auch gegen von außen eindringende, unbefugte Personen geschützt ist. 

Wer eine Gefahr in die Welt setzt (hier: einen Gartenteich), ist auch dafür verantwortlich, dass im Rahmen seiner Verantwortung nichts passieren kann. Das gilt selbstverständlich für Personen und insbesondere Schutzbefohlene, die man willentlich (oder eben fahrlässig) in den Gefahrenbereich lässt. Wer also seinen Teich nach menschlichen Ermessen vollständig durch einen Zaun absichert, dann aber aus Bequemlichkeit das Tor offen lässt, handelt eben fahrlässig, und es wird ihm ein Vorwurf gemacht werden. Bei Personen, die auf das Grundstück „eingeladen“ werden, wird ein Richter immer fragen: „Hat der Verkehrssicherungspflichtige alles getan, was man von einem vernünftig denkenden Menschen erwarten konnte, damit es nicht zu Gefahren kommt ?“ Dazu gehört auch die Verpflichtung, eingesetzte Technik auf Zuverläsigkeit und Funktionstüchtigkeit zu prüfen. Was also notwendig ist, kann sich ja jeder selbst relativ einfach selbst überlegen, man darf nur nicht der Versuchung erliegen, die Situation aus persönlich verzerrter Sicht (dazu gehören auch Kostengründe oder das, was am Biertisch für „unzumutbar“ gehalten wird !) zu positiv einzuschätzen. Bei der Vielzahl der in Betracht kommenden Schutzmechanismen (Zäune und Einfriedungen, Lichtschranken, Wellensensoren, letztere mit Alarmanlage gekoppelt oder auch nicht, schlammige und extrem breite Randzonen, Abdeckgitter etc.) traue ich mir auch entfernt keine Aussage zu.

Der Betreiber eines Gartenteiches (aber auch jeder anderen, vergleichbaren Gefahrenquelle), muss aber auch damit rechnen, dass grundsätzlich unbefugte Personen in Gefahr geraten und muss dagegen Vorsorge treffen. Das geht nun nicht so weit, dass auch Personen zu schützen sind, die zur Begehung einer Straftat in das Grundstück eindringen (Einbrecher etc.).  Bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder hilflosen oder verwirrten Personen (Betrunkene) ist die Sache aber schon nicht mehr so eindeutig, man wir aber verlangen müssen, dass selbst solchen Personen ein Hindernis in den Weg gestellt wird, das nicht ganz leicht (die berühmte Buchshecke oder das 50 cm hohe Zäunchen) überwunden werden kann. Und bei Kindern – und hier kommen wir endlich zu dem heikelsten Fall – muss man grundsätzlich damit rechnen, dass sie sich von Teichen nicht nur magisch angezogen fühlen, sondern sich auch der Aufsicht entziehen oder gar zu „Streichen“ hinreißen lassen. In allen diesen Fällen wird man sich nicht darauf berufen können, dass es sich um „unbefugte Eindringlinge“ gehandelt habe. Wie extrem denn nun die Schutzmassnahmen sein müssen (wenn man einen 1,80 m hohen Zaun zieht, darf man nicht das Gartentor unverschlossen oder leicht zu öffnen lassen, keine Lücke in der Hecke dulden, durch die Gefährdete hindurchschlüpfen können), muss jeder selbst beurteilen. Beispiele – außer solchen, die eine Überwindung der Schutzmassnahmen nach menschlichem Ermessen ausschließen – helfen niemandem, weil jeder Einzelfall anders liegt, auch nicht der Hinweis auf Parkanlagen oder die öffentliche Hand (hier gelten bestimmte Haftungsprivilegien, die unsere Staatsdiener schützen sollen). Man wird allerdings sagen müssen, dass man die Anforderungen umso höher setzen muss, je größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Eintritts der Gefährdung ist (Schule, Spielplatz in der Nähe, häufiger Besuch von Kindern…), je gefährlicher der Teich (steilwandig, ohne breite, schlammige Uferbereiche) und je weniger Hilfsmittel für den Zeitpunkt nach Gefahreintritt (Wellensensoren, deutlich kenntliche Ausstiege, Knotentauwerk usw.) vorhanden sind. 

Wenn man dann allerdings bedenkt, dass Kleinkinder schon in flachstem Wasser ertrinken können (weil sie einfach die Atmung einstellen), wird einleuchten, dass derartige Hilfsmittel im Falle eines Falles auch nicht vor dem Schuldvorwurf retten. Ich würde in jedem Falle – allerdings nur als ersten Schritt – dazu raten, eine Einfriedung zu errichten, die von den oben genannten Personen nach menschlichem Ermessen an keiner Stelle überwunden werden kann und dann auch einen geeigneten Zugang (Fußweg und Garageneinfahrt) zu realisieren, der immer automatisch verschlossen ist und ebenfalls nicht überwunden werden kann. Dabei kann man natürlich entweder das Grundstück oder den Teich einzäunen.

Bleibt immer noch das Risiko, was ist, wenn Kinder mit Hilfsmitteln die Einfriedung überwinden, um „Streiche“ zu verüben… Wer aber derartige Schutzmassnahmen nicht ergreifen will oder kann (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), darf streng genommen keinen Teich bauen. Dabei braucht mir niemand zu erzählen, dass ja in >99% aller Fälle nichts passiert, wenn man die notwendigen Schutzmassnahmen nicht ergreift. Hier geht es darum, was „richtig“ ist oder wäre. Denn auch in mein Grundstück könnten Kinder eindringen, wenn sie sich einer Leiter oder anderer Hilfsmittel bedienten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (7. Dez. 2005)

Hi Frank,

das ist ein sehr wichtiges Thema das auch bei unserer Entscheidung für einen Gartenteich lange diskutiert wurde. Unsere Gründe für den Teich: 1. Das Grundstück ist rundum eingezäunt. 2. Der Teich ist von der Straße nicht einsehbar und kann daher auch keine neugierigen Kleinkinder anziehen. 3. Unsere Kinder und die Nachbarskinder sind in einem Alter wo sie nach einem Sturz in den Teich auch den Ausgang (vorher gezeigt) finden können. 4. Eine zusätzliche Einzäunung des Teichs ist problemlos zu realisieren. Wichtig, falls man das Haus verkaufen/vermieten möchte und der neue Nutzer kleine Kinder hat.

Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten haben wir unseren Teich abgesichert.


----------



## Silke (7. Dez. 2005)

Hallo,
sehr interessant diese Frage.
Für unseren Mini-Teich haben wir damals eine Baustahlmatte besorgt und eingebaut. Optisch war das aber nicht nach meinem Geschmack, aber naja. Nun sind unsere Kids 7 + 8 Jahre alt und können problemlos aus einem Gewässer klettern/schwimmen. Unser Grundstück ist allseitig umzäunt und von der Straße nicht einsehbar. Der Zugang erfolgt per Schiebetür, die abschließbar ist. Gegen gewaltsames Eindringen ist - denke ich - niemand geschützt. Das kann man wohl praktisch nicht realisieren. Aufklärung der Kinder ist sehr sehr wichtig in meinen Augen. Ebenso muß man seine Aufsichtspflicht einhalten, wenn Besucherkinder ohne Eltern da sind.
Die Frage ist für mich: wie machen das die Gemeinden, die öffentliche Teiche, Biotope usw. anlegen? Das ist für Kinder doch alles zugänglich und Sicherungsmaßnahmen sind auch nicht vorhanden. Unsere Kinder haben im Sommer immer an einem Bach gespielt, der in der Nähe fließt. Fand ich viel schlimmer als am eigenen Teich!


----------



## Frank (7. Dez. 2005)

Hallo,

zuerst mal ein dankeschön an alle die bisher geantwortet haben. (Hoffe es werden aber noch viel mehr  )

@ Silke

du hast da einen, wie ich finde, sehr interessanten Einwurf gebracht: 
Die Sache mit den öffentlichen Gemeindeteichen usw.. In der Regel sind diese Gewässer nicht ausreichend, bzw. gar nicht gesichert. 
Wenn ein Kind in einem solchen Gewässer schaden nehmen sollte, wird es wohl in die Abteilung "Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht" gehören. 
Oder weiß jemand, ob in einem solchen Fall die Stadt oder Gemeinde "erfolgreich" verklagt worden ist?

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich nochmal an unsere Frage erinnern, ob sich jemand mit der gesetzlichen Regelung über die Sicherheit eines Gartenteiches auskennt, 
oder es irgendwo gelesen hat. Ich habe mich heute morgen schon durch diverse Gesetze gewühlt, aber leider nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts gefunden.

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar User, die sich auch "durchgoogeln" könnten und, wenn sie denn etwas finden, uns eine Quellenangabe hinterlassen.


----------



## Armin501 (7. Dez. 2005)

Leider habt ihr damit angefangen.
Denn wenn es nach dem Gesetz geht, dürfte man eigentlich keinen Teich
anlegen, weil von diesem eine Gefahr ausgeht.Deshalb ist man verpflichtet
a l l e s  zu tun, um ein schädigendes Ereignis zu verhindern.
Das heißt im Klartext, sobald etwas zum Nachteil Dritter passiert, man als
Zustandshafter dafür belangt werden kann, und zwar zivil- als auch strafrechtlich.
Also, streng genommen, sofort wieder zuschütten das Teil!!

Oder Beten, ich verschließe die Augen und hoffe ........
Noch ne Frage?
Klingt brutal, aber denkt darüber nach.Fragt mal euren Versicherungsvertreter, ob die Haftpflicht dafür einsteht?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Berndt (8. Dez. 2005)

Hallo an alle!

Eine gesetzliche Absicherung ist natürlich nicht möglich und "Recht gesprochen" wird erst, wenn etwas passiert ist. Auch wenn es tw. behördliche Regelungen gibt, bleibt es letzten Endes jedem Teichbauer "freigestellt", was er unternehmen will (und darf), damit nicht ausgerechnet sein Teich zur tödlichen Falle wird und er somit beruhigt schlafen kann.

Der überwiegende Teil von Teichen (beispielsweise hat noch fast jeder Bauernhof mit eigener Quelle seinen Löschteich) befindet sich nicht auf Baugrund sondern im Freiland, wo die Aufstellung eines Zaunes meist gar nicht erlaubt ist.

Die Absicherung meines Teiches besteht darin, dass ich meine Aufsichtspflicht gegenüber Nichtschwimmern auf meinem Grundstück 100%ig zu erfüllen versuche. Ein 120cm Zaun ist von einem Fünfjährigen (in diesem Alter meist noch Nichtschwimmer) genauso leicht zu überklettern wie ein 80cm Zaun.

Kinder mit Nachdruck auf Gefahren aufmerksam zu machen und sie diese vor Augen zu führen ist immer noch die beste Absicherung und auch sinnvoller als seinen Teich mit einem eisernen Vorhang zu umgeben.

Meine 3 Kinder mussten jedenfalls bei einem Aufenthalt am See oder Badeteich IMMER mit Schwimmhilfen bekleidet sein, selbst beim Spielen am Sandhaufen, der zwar 30 Meter vom Wasser entfernt war, aber 10 Sekunden ohne "Kind beobachten" können schon zuviel sein.

Noch eine Frage: Ich besitze auch Hacken, Messer, Sägen, Bohrer, Benzin, Öl, Feuerzeuge..... auf meinem Grundstück, vieles davon meist frei zugänglich. Was ist damit? Das meine ich jetzt nicht sarkastisch sondern ernsthaft......

Bin müde..Gute Nacht!

Jetzt fällts mir wieder ein: Es gibt schwimmende Geräte, die bei plötzlichem Wellengang laute akustische Signale aussenden. Wollte ich mir eigentlich kaufen, hat sich aber insoferne erübrigt, bzw habe darauf vergessen, weil ich mein Enkelkind (5 Jahre) ohnehin NIE unbeaufsichtigt in Teichnähe lasse.


----------



## Berndt (8. Dez. 2005)

> ....bleibt es letzten Endes jedem Teichbauer "freigestellt", was er unternehmen will....



damit meinte ich natürlich Sicherungsmaßnahmen ZUSÄTZLICH zu den möglicherweise bestehenden lokalen Vorschriften.

Beste Grüße! Berndt


----------



## Frank (8. Dez. 2005)

Hallo,

 da sind ja schon jede menge interessante Beiträge zusammengekommen. Vor allen Dingen sehr aussagekräftige!

@ Stefan

 du musst entschuldigen, irgendwie habe ich ein paar Beiträge gestern wohl übersehen, darunter auch deinen. 
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt wenigstens, das ich nicht weiter nach Gesetzen suchen muss.

Ach ja, schön das du mal wieder was von dir hören lassen hast, ist ja schon ein weilchen her.   

@ Armi

demnach müssten aber doch auch eigentlich die meisten Städte und Gemeinden ihre Teiche wieder zuschütten. oder???

@ Berndt

soweit ich weiß, müssen diese Dinge wie Feuerzeuge, Sägen und ähnliches, genau wie Medikamente, außer "Reichweite von Kindern" gelagert werden.


----------



## Armin501 (8. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

ich denke du meinst mich.
Hast du schon mal gegen den Staat oder gegen ein Land oder gegen eine
Gemeinde geklagt, weil die ihrer Verkehrssicherungspflicht nicht nachgekommen ist?

Also, die müssen nichts, aber wir müssen alles!!!

Oder?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Doris (8. Dez. 2005)

Hallihallo

Mit dem Thema wie wir unseren Teich absichern müssen, sollten oder wie auch immer, habe ich mich auch schon beschäftigt. Dabei bin ich auf diesen LINK gestossen.

http://www.kinderaerzteimnetz.de/bvkj/show.php3?id=69
Bei dem oberen LINK gebt ihr unter "SUCHE" *Gartenteich* an. Dann kommt ihr u.a. auch auf diesen LINK:
http://www.kinderaerzteimnetz.de/bv...?id=445&nodeid=26&nodeid=26&query=Gartenteich


----------



## Annett (8. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

als wir unseren Teich bauten habe ich mir auch so meine Gedanken gemacht.
Zu der Zeit war auch noch ein recht unbelehrbares Kind (10Jahre alt)in der Nachbarschaft, welches sich trotz diverser Verbote, Erklärungen und Elektrozaun immer wieder auf die Pferdekoppel begab und um den Hengst herumsprang. 
Sogar ein Kleinkind ( ca.3Jahre alt) schleppte sie durch den angeschalteten Elektrozaun bis zum Pferd. (Der Dicke ist sehr gutmüdig, aber was, wenn er sich z.B. erschreckt?)
Ich bin mehrfach fast ausgeflippt (wegen der Gefahr für das Mädel), Joachim und ich waren bei den Eltern usw. 
Es hat nichts gebracht. 

Später flogen Tomaten und Steine über den Zaun in den Teich!
Vor ca. drei Jahren zogen sie dann endlich hier weg und es kehrte Ruhe ein.
Bei manchen Kindern werdet Ihr mit Erklärungen usw. "auf Granit beißen"!
Unser jetziges Teichgrundstück ist 1,5m hoch eingzäunt und liegt verhältnismäßig abseits. 
Wenn jemand wollte, könnte er hinein, da bin ich mir sicher!

Beim neuen Grundstück wird alles eingezäunt sein, bevor der Teich kommt.
Ich hatte auch überlegt um den Fisch-(Koi-)teich eine Hecke aus Rosen oder ähnlichem anzulegen. 
Natürlich so hoch, dass kein Kleinkind da durch kommt. Aber auch zerkratzte Hände und zerrissene Kleidung werden nicht alle Kinder und "hilflose oder verwirrte Personen" abhalten.

Ist halt schwierig, wenn man ab und an Besuch bekommen, einen Teich haben und nicht dauernd mit Argusaugen über besagten Besuch wachen möchte!


----------



## StefanS (8. Dez. 2005)

@ Silke, Frank

Lest Ihr nicht ? Ich hatte extra - weil ich ja genau wusste, was für "interesante" Kommentare kommen würden - geschrieben, dass die Frage nach der öffentlichen Hand völlig uninteressant ist, weil es dort ein Haftungsprivileg gibt. Der Staat haftet gemeinhein nicht, wenn seine Diener Fehler machen.

@ Berndt

Die Frage müsste doch so allmählich beantwortet sein: Es gelten _immer _dieselben Grundsätze, wenn es um Gefahrenquellen geht: "Das Gesetz" erwähnt keine Gartenteiche, keine Äxte, keine Säuren... ! Eine Gefahrenquelle (übrigens: Ausnahmsweise ausdrücklich im Gesetz erwähnt) sind auch Haustiere. Da hat man unter keinem Aspekt die Chance, sich aus der Haftung zu stehlen. Seid also froh, dass Gartenteiche nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt sind...

@ all

Wer in einer ausgesprochen komplizierten Frage zu bequem ist, eine Seite Text DIN A4 durchzulesen, der wird auch keine Lösung finden. Die ewige Wiederholung der Frage bringt nicht weiter. Es soll nur niemand behaupten, dass es keine Antworten gibt. Das Thema ist längst ausgekaut: Man muss sich nur informieren _wollen _- und _lesen _!

Wer seine eigenen Kinder unter Kontrolle hat (was ich nicht glaube dass das gelingt) ist immer noch nicht aus der Haftung, was andere Kinder, Verwirrte und Hilflose betrifft. Ich fürchte allerdings, da kann man sich den Mund fusselig reden, zur Kenntnis nimmt das ohnehin niemand. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Berndt (9. Dez. 2005)

Hallo,

an alle schlimmen Schüler, die, so wie es Stefan ohnehin erwartet hat _"Lest Ihr nicht ? Ich hatte extra - weil ich ja genau wusste, was für "interesante" Kommentare kommen würden"_ nicht sorgfältig gelesen haben eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

"Es gibt zu jeder Lösung ein Problem"

Dem schließe ich mich an. 

@Stefan
Bitte sei nicht beleidigt, ich für meinen Teil lerne aus 65,34% deiner "Ausführungen", 13,45% sind Haarspaltereien und 20,21% passen wegen ihrer extremen Verkomplizierung nicht in mein einfaches Leben.

Alles klar?

Liebe Grüße!

Berndt - ein Prozent lasse ich für einen eventuellen Vorwurf "Du kapierst halt nur nicht, was Stefan schreibt" übrig 

Übrigens: Mein Teich ist derzeit irrsinnig eisig. Muß ich streuen?


----------



## Annett (9. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

könnten wir bitte beim eigentlichen (interessanten) Thema bleiben!?

@Stefan

Ich denke schon, dass die meisten es gelesen haben... aber manchmal reicht lesen nicht.. man muss es auch begreifen können!
Viele Gartenteichbesitzer hätten sicherlich lieber eindeutige Vorschriften nach dem Motto: An der Grundstücksgrenze Zaunhöhe mind. 1,8m, Tor immer verschlossen, mind. 1m breite „Schlammzone“ usw.
M.M.n. sind unsere Gesetze diesbezüglich (zu Recht?) nicht detailliert ausgeführt, sondern lassen genügend Spielraum für Interpretationen. (wahrscheinlich hätte das BGB dann aber nicht „nur“ 730 Seiten)

Für meine Haustiere (bei Katzen und Kleintieren bin ich mir nicht sicher) kann ich Tierhalter-Haftpflichtversicherungen abschließen die, wenn ich mich ordnungsgemäß verhalten habe, bei einem Schadensfall einspringen. 
Als Gartenteichbesitzer habe ich diese Möglichkeit meines Wissens nach aber nicht.
Auch stellt sich da eben wieder die Frage: Wie verhalte ich mich wirklich 100% ordnungsgemäß? (muss ich eine Mauer um jede Pferdekoppel/um jedes Teichgrundstück bauen??)

Und bei größeren Anlagen?
Lassen wir mal die Städte und Gemeinden außen vor. Aber was ist mit Fischweihern und Biotopen die nicht der öffentlichen Hand, sondern Firmen wie z.B. dem Flughafen (Ausgleichsflächen für die Bodenversiegelung) oder einer Fischereiwirtschaft gehören? 
Ich kenne einige Beispiele die noch nie einen Zaun gesehen haben. Trotzdem herrscht dort ständiger Publikumsverkehr.
An einigen davon geht sogar eine Straße vorbei- ein Autofahrer könnte z.B. bei Glatteis von der Straße abkommen und in so einen Weiher rutschen... was dann?
Haben diese Firmen eine Betriebshaftpflicht-Versicherung die dann einspringt, oder wie läuft das da?

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch! Ich möchte es verstehen!
Wie sichere ich meinen Teich/Teiche auf meinem Grundstück, für den Fall es passiert ein Unglück, richtig ab, damit ich anschließend keinen Ärger bekommen kann?
Geht das überhaupt?
Ich kann mich noch an die Rechtssprechung erinnern, in der  nachweislich unschuldige Autofahrer von der gegnerischen Versicherung eine Teilschuld (20%?) an Unfällen bekamen, weil sie ja wissentlich am Risiko Straßenverkehr teilgenommen haben. (Ich weiß, ich habe jetzt nicht den richtigen Wortlaut erwischt und vergleiche evtl. Äpfel mit Birnen.)
Gilt es dann auch für Teichbauer, weil sie das Risiko des Wassers ja kennen müssen?
Weil sie wissen müssten, dass man solche „Mördergruben“ gar nicht erst anlegt? (ich rede jetzt (auch) von Teichen ohne steil abfallende Ufer und dergleichen)


Aus meiner Sicht bleiben da leider Fragen offen.  :?


----------



## Frank (9. Dez. 2005)

@ Annett und Berndt

einfach mal nur *Danke*

Mehr möchte ich eigentlich nicht sagen, da ich ja wohl nur "interessante" Kommentare abgebe.


----------



## Harald (9. Dez. 2005)

Dann will ich auch mal etwas zu dem Thema schreiben. Es kommt in den Foren alle Jahre wieder diese Diskussion auf.

Die Haftungsfrage wurde aus meiner Sicht durch Stefan hinreichend dargelegt. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.

Es steht daher nur noch die Frage im Raum, ob ich mich gegen etwaige Schäden versichern kann. 

Diese Frage ist einfach und schnell zu beantworten: Ja!!

Ein solches Risiko (Gartenteich etc.) ist grundsätzlich über eine Haftpflichtversicherung versicherbar. Solange ich in einem Einfamilienhaus lebe bzw. dieses mein Eigen nenne, besteht Versicherungsschutz über eine Privathaftpflichtversicherung. Sollte ich Eigentümer eines Mehrfamilienhauses sein, benötige ich eine Haus- und Grundstückshaftpflichtversicherung für dieses Gebäude.

Man sollte hier zusehen, dass man eine ausreichend hohe Deckungssumme vereinbart hat, bei 5.000.000,00 € sollte sie auf jeden Fall liegen.

Sofern ich ein Einfamilienhaus vermiete, benötige ich ebenfalls eine Haus- und Grundstückhaftpflichtversicherung.

Ein kleiner Tipp noch..... sofern ich ein Haus vermiete und mein Mieter einen Teich anlegt, bin ich im Außenverhältnis, also im Verhältnis zur geschädigten Person, ebenfalls zum Schadenersatz verpflichtet. Im Innenverhältnis kann ich zwar meinen Mieter in Regreß nehmen, muß aber hoffen, dass er ausreichend versichert ist.

Moralisch wird man also immer verantwortlich sein, wenn etwas passiert, finanziell kann ich mich aber recht einfach absichern.


----------



## Annett (9. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, auch ich habe solch eine Diskussion schon mal in einem Forum gelesen... 


Wenn ich mich recht an meine (leider nur ein Semester lange) Vorlesung "Agrarrecht" erinnere, baut ein Anwalt bei seiner Verteidigung oft auf sogenannte Präzedenzfälle.
Wie ist es denn um diese bei unserem Thema bestellt?

Hier bei uns in der Gegend ist erst vor einiger Zeit ein Kind im Pool oder Teich der Eltern ertrunken. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob es ein Nachspiel hatte... Ich werde mal versuchen mich umzuhören!

Hat zufällig jemand ein paar Links mit solchen Fällen parat, aus denen man evtl. für sich selbst ableiten kann, wann man "genug" für die Sicherheit anderer getan hat? 
(Genug hat man mit Sicherheit nur dann getan, wenn nie etwas passiert... )
Ich möchte nicht in der Haut von Eltern oder Nachbarn stecken, denen ein Kind oder Betrunkener im Gartenteich ertrunken ist!

Ich denke, die wenigstens hier können mit den Paragraphen und dem "Beamtendeutsch" darin umgehen. 
Stefans Zusammenfassung war gut, aber zumindest bei mir bleibt die Frage nach "Zahlen" oder ähnlichem :? 
Vielleicht können Urteile zu bereits stattgefundenen Unfällen/Prozessen da etwas weiterhelfen?


----------



## Armin501 (9. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Annett,

die armen Eltern, die durch so einen Unglücksfall, ihr Kind verloren haben,
stellen sich sicher die Frage, hätte man diesen Unfall verhindern können.
Wie gerne würden sie den Teich wieder verfüllen, wenn sie dafür das Kind
wieder erhalten würden.
Auch der Gesetzgeber sieht das so, geht er nicht davon aus, dass der Tod des Kindes billigend in Kauf genommen wurde, nur weil die Eltern irgend wann einmal am Teich sitzen wollten.
Aber es wird sicherlich zu prüfen sein, ob hier "grobe Fahrlässigkeit"
vorliegen könnte, in dem die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt wurde.

Wenn die Ermittlungen dies ergeben, dann werden auch die Eltern zur
Rechenschaft gezogen werden, obwohl sie sicherlich schon auf schlimmste
bestraft wurden.

Nach konkreten Zahlen sollte man nicht fragen, dafür gibt es sicherlich 
Statistiken, aber diese sind leider nicht genau genug.
Ich denke die Dunkelziffer der beinahe Unfälle sollte man nicht aus dem
Auge verlieren, diese werden nicht erfasst.
Also ein vielfaches mehr als eine Statistik wirklich offenbart.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (9. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Armin,

mit Zahlen und ähnlichem waren nicht die Unfallzahlen gemeint, sondern Aussagen darüber wie hoch z.B. ein Zaun sein MUSS damit ich rein rechtlich gesehen nicht mehr belangt werde, wenn jemand nachweislich darüber gestiegen ist und dann in meinen Teich oder was auch immer gefallen ist.
(wie Stefan ja schon sagte, es ist egal, ob jemand im Teich oder sonstwie auf meinem Grundstück zu Schaden kommt)
Heute sind meines Wissens weder Glasscherben auf Mauern noch Stacheldraht an Zäunen (mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen)erlaubt! 
Natürlich hat auch hier der eine oder andere noch uralten Stacheldraht am Zaun.. aber wir müssen einen neuen Zaun setzen.
Mir stellt sich dann dabei die Frage: Wie sieht es da mit der Höhe aus 
Hofmauern dürfen ohne Baugenehmigung bei uns nur max. 1,8m hoch sein.
Reicht das dann theoretisch und praktisch?

P.S.: Wir werden uns sicherlich noch mit unserem Versicherungsmakler in Verbindung setzen und nach einer entsprechenden Versicherung für das Grundstück fragen! 
Auch wenn man ein Menschenleben eigentlich nicht "bezahlen" kann; man kommt ja sonst selbst nie wieder aus den Schulden heraus. 
So ein Vorfall zerstört dann mehr als ein Leben!


----------



## Armin501 (9. Dez. 2005)

Annett
leider habe ich das völlig falsch verstanden, tut mir leid, dass ich
euch vollgebrezelt habe!
Vorab einmal ein anderer Gedanke, um sein Grundstück vor unerlaubtem
Betreten zu sichern.
Ich habe vorn am Eingang ein gut sichtbares Schild mit einem Rottweilerkopf
angebracht, auf diesem Schild warne ich.
Seit dem ich das Schild angebracht habe, habe ich keinen Vetreter für
Blindenware oder Kaffee oder Zeitungsdrücker mehr an der Tür gehabt.
Nur ab und zu kommen Gemeindearbeiter und wollen, dass ich meinen
Hund anmelden muss, der Steuer wegen.
Dann sage ich immer, der Hund kommt erst noch.
Mein Zaun, ist 1,2 Meter hoch und reicht zusammen mit dem Schild 
vollkommen aus.Hoch darf der Zaun nach dem Nachbarschaftsgesetz -
dies ist von Land zu Land unterschiedlich- 1,8 Meter hoch sein.
Also könnte ich noch höher.
Meine Nachbarn haben ihre Kinder gut in Zug, denn auch sie haben vor dem Hund, bei der allgemeinen Presse gegen gefährliche Hunde, panische
Angst. Also regelt sich da auch was, so wie ich das haben will.
Also, wer seine Ruhe haben will, der muss auch was dafür tun.
Manchmal ist es besser irgendwelche Sachen zu erfinden, nach dem Motto,
der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.
Aber man kann das auch anders machen. Aber wie?
Jedenfalls klappt es bei mir, wie lange noch, dass weiss ich natürlich nicht.

Gruß Armin


----------

